# carpet python breeding



## Brandon (Feb 17, 2018)

I am thinking about breeding but am unsure at the moment (if I do decide I will make sure I do all the research possible) but was curious if snakes get aggressive from breeding/laying? I already have a carpet python and was thinking of either breeding her and getting another or just getting 2 more as a breeding pair. I want to keep her very friendly and as a pet that I can play with often, if she was to breed would that change her temperament? she is a caramel jag carpet python so if I was to beed her would any pf her offspring have neuro? if I was to breed her what could she breed with? Any carpet python?
thanks


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 17, 2018)

In theory you could put any male carpet python with her but of course the outcome (colour/quality) of the offspring will vary considerably depending upon your choice of sire.
As for Neuro, (And I'm no expert), my understanding is that ALL Jags have neuro to some extent, from some which are barely noticeable through to the most extreme.
There are lots of previous threads on the subject if you want to do some research through the search option.

Most females that I know of don't have a great change in temperament after breeding but they will become very food driven which can be interpreted as aggression though they do mostly settle back down after a few feeds.
(Some can be complete nut cases when you remove the eggs unless you decide to go with maternal incubation in which case mum will likely be very 'protective' of her eggs for the duration of incubation)


----------



## cris (Feb 17, 2018)

Nobody who cares about the wellbeing of their pets would breed them or buy one.


----------



## Neil j (Feb 19, 2018)

Any pics of her mate?
[doublepost=1519020669,1519019655][/doublepost]




Little caramel jag I picked up she is taking a long time to shed but is eating. Swapped it for a 2 tiger jungles. These things retail at about 1000 dollars dads an axanthic jungle.


----------



## Brandon (Feb 20, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> In theory you could put any male carpet python with her but of course the outcome (colour/quality) of the offspring will vary considerably depending upon your choice of sire.
> As for Neuro, (And I'm no expert), my understanding is that ALL Jags have neuro to some extent, from some which are barely noticeable through to the most extreme.
> There are lots of previous threads on the subject if you want to do some research through the search option.
> 
> ...


Thanks heaps




Neil j said:


> Any pics of her mate?
> [doublepost=1519020669,1519019655][/doublepost]
> 
> 
> ...


Oh nice, here is one of mine






Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil j (Feb 20, 2018)

Gourgous mate


----------

